# msi b350 tomahawk pcie running at 8x only



## Mckinney405 (May 17, 2017)

Hey guys in I just got my new msi motherboard and got it all running and checked gpu z and my gtx 980 ti is only running at 8x instead of 16x. Even in the bios its 8x. I tried benches and the render test. I'm getting around 10 less frames when gaming. I'm going to return this back to amazon tomorrow if I can't get this fixed. Thanks in advanced

Specs
Msi b350 tomahawk
Ryzen r5 1600
Corsair lpx 3000
Gigabyte G1 gtx 980 ti
Eva 700w psu 80+ bronze


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 17, 2017)

Is your video card the only thing you have plugged in to the motherboards PCI lanes?

 Please upload a screenshot of the current version of GPU Z with the main window showing the pci speed

 Also it running at 8x isn't going to affect your frame rate .I'm certain that card (or any other) isn't going to saturate at that speed

 Also make sure in your bios you set it to PCI three it most likely has the option to change between one two& three or something similar


tested with a GTX1080








Also tpu did a test too. Any fps drop you feel is occurring is not because of x8 pcie.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080_PCI_Express_Scaling/?amp


----------



## Mckinney405 (May 17, 2017)

It is the only card in any of the lanes. 

 

 The gpuz is the latest from the website. Fresh install of windows 10 64


----------



## Mckinney405 (May 17, 2017)

No options to set pcie gen or anything pci e in the bios ive tried every bios on msi website


----------



## Kissamies (May 17, 2017)

I'd just ignore the whole thing. PCI-E 3.0 X8 is like PCI-E 2.0 X16.

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GTX_980_PCI-Express_Scaling/21.html

Yeah, that's about 980 instead of 980Ti, but you probably get the point.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 17, 2017)

If u don't have a extra card plugged into any of the other PCI-E/PCI slots u could try to re-seat ur GTX 980 Ti and CPU and see if that fixes ur issue if not and it bothers u get in contact with MSI support mby  they will just advise you to RMA the board.


----------



## PerfectWave (May 17, 2017)

gpu-z is not the bible maybe there is an issue with it. Check with other program. and as said by others didnt change your framerate at all.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 17, 2017)

Can you seat the card in the lower Lane and see what it says? i dont see why the MoBo wouldnt report correctly....id open a support ticket with MSI. i wonder if since everything is so new, do You mind resetting the bios to "default"/Clear CMOS ? maybe a option got switched on accident?

pretty nice that Your bios is that interactive. my isnt 

also i noticed some CPU dependant speeds when reading over the SPecs on that board.... id definitely reach out to the Maker... i have VERy little exp with AMD chips, and theyre issues, so im going to bow out....but im sure You'll find help with the issue.

make sure you have the most recent bios too for your MoBo.  I don't know from experience but I do know that I've heard in the recent past about issues with ryzen chips requiring bios updates for compatibility or something


----------



## Mckinney405 (May 17, 2017)

Returning it today to amazon. Getting a gigabyte b350 hd3

I tried everything under the sun


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 17, 2017)

Some PCIe cards go down to x8 lane with when there isn't enough load on the card. Try loading up something 3D and see if it doesn't change to x16.

As you can see, my card goes down to x16, but PCIe 1.1 rather than 3.0, but the slot is not PCIe 1.1.





As soon as I fired up Battlenet (I refuse to use the new name), it went straight to PCIe 3.0.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 17, 2017)

Read your manuals, breadboard the system before putting in a case


----------



## Toothless (May 18, 2017)

Guys he already returned it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 18, 2017)

Yeah he says that hes already arranged the return.

 Aside  from there being a x16 on pci-e readings instead of an x8, there wont be any difference. It's been tested with far more capable pc's than op's, and no negligable difference was found between the two. But its his dime, if it makes op feel better than more power to him(he Did pay for a board that advertised it).

maybe they have some Case stickers they could send with the new Board....it Should provide better gaming performance in highly demanding titles.(im getting some)


----------



## newtekie1 (May 18, 2017)

TheLostSwede said:


> Some PCIe cards go down to x8 lane with when there isn't enough load on the card.



I've only ever seen a select few cards do this, but most do not. And the only ones that I've seen do it are secondary cards in Crossfire. 

They'll go down to 1.1, but not lower the number of PCI-e lanes.


----------



## Mckinney405 (May 18, 2017)

Yep shipped it back today and my gigabyte b350 will be here tomorrow


----------



## Caring1 (May 18, 2017)

Mckinney405 said:


> Yep shipped it back today and my gigabyte b350 will be here tomorrow


Good luck on that board, hopefully there are no issues at all.


----------



## Mckinney405 (May 18, 2017)

Gpu still running at x8. My first ryzen mobo was fine running at 16x which was a asrock. But the bios failed and had to rma it.

Any ideas? I updated to the newest bios.and changed it to gen 3 and same


----------



## Caring1 (May 19, 2017)

Check the gold fingers on the base of the card for damage.


----------



## Mckinney405 (May 19, 2017)

Just checked looks good. After this thunderstorm passes I'm going to see about updating the bios on the card. Unless there is a better way


----------



## Raovac (May 19, 2017)

In your GPU-Z beside the Bus Interface click on the ?. It gives some explanation. Then click on the Start render test button and see if it increases.


----------



## Kissamies (May 19, 2017)

Like I said, don't stress about that. PCI-E 3.0 X8 is about the same as PCI-E 2.0 X16, the performance hit is so small that it can't even be seen by normal gaming.


----------

